# Type of permit



## Earthling (Feb 1, 2014)

I am in relationship with a girl in my country of origin since she was 16. I hold P.R of Republic. Now I wish to marry her. Problem with me is neither I am engaged to her nor do i have any proof of our relationship. Please guide me about on what basis should she apply? Is there some relationship permit ,for which she is eligible to apply.(she is 18 now. In case age matters )

Please guide me asap.

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> nor do i have any proof of our relationship.


Do you have proof of any type of shared financials? Do you have any proof of cohabitation? If not, then there is no relationship in Home Affairs' opinion and therefore no Relative's Permit of any kind available to you.

Once you marry her, there is proof and you can apply for a Spousal (type of Relative's) Permit.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 1, 2014)

We have got joint bank account in country of origin from past 6 months. Will this suffice.


----------

